# spitting cobra



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are some photos of a Indo chinese or black and white spitting cobra. When i got him around 4 monthe ago he was in a bit of a state with what first seemed to be a retained eyecap or two also he had a very bulbus nose which has gone down a fair bit now, but when we i tried to remove the eyecap we realised it was not a retained eyecap and the eye looked like it had completely gon and was grey wrinckled but over the last few months the eye is looking as near to normal as it should and it seems it now has some sort of sight back. he also didnt spit at all for the first couple of months but now he has got pretty good at it. so today after cleaning his cage out i thought i would see how good the missis is at taking photos...lol
http://








http://








http://








http://








http://


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful colours Lee! :2thumb:

How is he/she to handle? Seems relatively calm in the pics


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

She isnt too bad hisses a lot and sometimes will spit (hence the goggles...) but very readable


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Striking looking snake mate


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a lovely snake i think there was an african species on life in cold blood and that sprayed all over the head guard that david attenborough was wearing. How effective are the glasses when he does spit?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Striking looking snake mate


 Thank you


exoticsadmirer said:


> That is a lovely snake i think there was an african species on life in cold blood and that sprayed all over the head guard that david attenborough was wearing. How effective are the glasses when he does spit?


usually if he is going to spit its when you open the viv and try and get him out once he is out he has only ever had one go at spitting at me. i am only wearing those safety goggles as the other half was wearing the mask to take the photos


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

what can i say mate, apart from you know terri's after that snake, she took a real shine to it.:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

LOL hiya mate still good for next weekend?


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

oh yes indeedy, next weeks all good for me, either day, am like a bottle of pop bud, iv seen the macklot, erm roughly how big is the other 1 your bringing please?


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

nice cobra 1st time seeing 1 like that and nice set ups as well


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, blinding creature....literally. That white coloring is soooo white!! Do you think he flosses?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

cheers for that viperlover....sorry victor changed your IP address then?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, you're a funny guy, huh? Yea I changed my ****** IP address and moved to America. You know what, i'm trying to be nice to you, and people have been calling me "Viper-lover" ever since my 1st day here and I have done nothing but try to help people and spread knowledge. I get nothing but nice responses and reasonable people in every other section of the forum except this one. I am a jack of all trades and a master of none and have kept/keep a wide variety of animals.

Furthermore, if you do have a PROBLEM with me, I'm not going to side-track/high-jack this thread off-topic, but I suggest to contact me via the PM system and discuss like MEN, more importantly adults. Then I might be able to have a decent conversation with you where everything is PRIVATE and you don't feel the need to "show off" for your friends. That is the proper and appropriate way to handle a situation, not by ridiculous remarks in a thread or sneaky indirect comment among friends. I figured it would be obvious by now that I am far from stupid. 

While I don't doubt your knowledge, wisdom or experience, your attitude has left much to be desired as I find you to appear rather arrogant and cocky. This flame-baiting nonsense is childish and you look like you're in your 30's-40's. Also, I'm not even "this type" of person and I don't LIKE making posts like this, but I felt it needed to be done, simply because of the fact that I have self-respect.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

PM sent youth


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very very nice, my OH loves these!!! There is one in our local reptile shop, stunning snakes!!!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> Oh,* you're a funny guy, huh? Yea I changed my ****** IP address and moved to America*. You know what, i'm trying to be nice to you, and people have been calling me "Viper-lover" ever since my 1st day here and I have done nothing but try to help people and spread knowledge. I get nothing but nice responses and reasonable people in every other section of the forum except this one. I am a jack of all trades and a master of none and have kept/keep a wide variety of animals.
> 
> Furthermore, if you do have a PROBLEM with me, I'm not going to side-track/high-jack this thread off-topic, but I suggest to contact me via the PM system and discuss like MEN, more importantly adults. Then I might be able to have a decent conversation with you where everything is PRIVATE and you don't feel the need to "show off" for your friends. That is the proper and appropriate way to handle a situation, not by ridiculous remarks in a thread or sneaky indirect comment among friends. I figured it would be obvious by now that I am far from stupid.
> 
> While I don't doubt your knowledge, wisdom or experience, your attitude has left much to be desired as I find you to appear rather arrogant and cocky. This flame-baiting nonsense is childish and you look like you're in your 30's-40's. Also, I'm not even "this type" of person and I don't LIKE making posts like this, but I felt it needed to be done, simply because of the fact that I have self-respect.


 
Yea cheers for that one thing is though no one has ever said where viperlover comes from.........


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> Absolutely stunning,* blinding creature*....literally. That white coloring is soooo white!! Do you think he flosses?


Don't really wanna get dragged into this but isn't the phrase "blinding" a typically English thing to say?:whistling2:


----------

